# Reduced recoil ammo



## Joe Moran (Oct 8, 2006)

I was curious about this new reduced recoil ammo.

Don't laugh, I want it for the kids, not me. 

Has anyone here tried it?


----------



## DS7418 (Oct 8, 2006)

the 270 Remington,, and 308,, 30-06,,, all shoot very good. These are deadly out to 150yrds.. I have only heard and seen good things so far..


----------



## RSnyder (Mar 19, 2007)

So you're recoil sensitive.  It's alright to get that out there.  Just kidding.  I've shot it and might start using it myself.  Why beat yourself when you're not going to shoot a gazillion yards.


----------



## lonesome dove (Mar 24, 2007)

It works great. A friend of mine's son (9 years old) shoots a .270 and can outshoot most adults with it.


----------



## hunt4bone (Apr 2, 2007)

My son said it's the best thing sence sliced bread.Killed his first 2 deer this year,both ran less than 20 yards.We didn't even have to change his scope.He shoots a 30/30 and he is 10.My nephew is 9,he shoots a 270.


----------



## Doyle (Apr 2, 2007)

The worst thing I can see about them is that they seem to be available with only one bullet size/type per caliber.


----------



## bigun31768 (Apr 2, 2007)

do they make it for 30/30?


----------



## lonesome dove (Apr 3, 2007)

yes. They make them for 30/30


----------



## bigun31768 (Apr 3, 2007)

what will a 308 kick like with this ammo??


----------



## hunt4bone (Apr 4, 2007)

Connors 30/30 shoots like a 22 mag.


----------



## trailbuilder (Apr 4, 2007)

*ammo*

where can you find this ammo i have a 9 year old nephew that i am trying to get to start shooting so i can take him hunting this fall. thanks


----------



## lonesome dove (Apr 5, 2007)

Bass Pro


----------



## SLUGGER (Apr 5, 2007)

Thought I would chime in for the shotgun users. I used the reduced recoil this year in my 12ga. and was very pleased with the performance of the slugs. My shoulder was happy too.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 6, 2007)

Do you have to change your scope?


----------



## hunt4bone (Apr 7, 2007)

It didn't make any change on Connor's 30/30.At lease no out to 100 yrds.


----------



## whitworth (Apr 7, 2007)

*Before you know it*

the ammunition companies will have those reduced recoil loads, for all the magnums the daddys use.


----------



## hunt4bone (Apr 7, 2007)

Remington already makes it for 30/30,243,270,30/06, 7mag, & 300mag.


----------



## Joe Moran (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys.
This should make my wife happy.


----------



## whitworth (Apr 17, 2007)

*Great Idea*

Handloaders have been doing that for decades. 

Remember a friend who bought an American made 7mm Mauser rifle, at a good discount.  
Reduced the powder and got  homemade reduced recoil ammo.  

That was some thirty years ago.  His young daughter got a deer on her first year of hunting, with that rifle.


----------

